#  > Classificados >  > Empregos >  >  Emprego / trabalho /

## wbrustolim

Tenho mais de 15 anos de experiência . Mk, ubnt entre outros roteamento dinâmic , BGP ospf MPLS .... Wireless cabos , fibra . Fico no aguardo
Fone 43 988044815 whats 
[email protected]

----------

